# Cold smoked hot peppers



## lemans (Oct 13, 2014)

I was given this beautiful batch of habenaros
And cherry peppers . So before I make some
Hot sauce and pickled peppers, I thought " this is a great chance to try out my new AMAZIN SMOKER From todd. 
  So I put it in my SFB And put the peppers on a bradley rack in the main  
2 hour later I took them off.
  Tomarrow.   The cook!













image.jpg



__ lemans
__ Oct 13, 2014


----------



## lemans (Oct 13, 2014)

image.jpg



__ lemans
__ Oct 13, 2014


----------



## lemans (Oct 13, 2014)

image.jpg



__ lemans
__ Oct 13, 2014





Smells amazing!!


----------



## ctonello (Oct 13, 2014)

You cold smoked them for 2 hours? Not sure if you will get the flavour your after I tried that my first time and there was no hint of smoke on them. I smoked pepers today for 6 hours at 200 hopefully they will be smokey.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Oct 14, 2014)

I cold smoke jalapenos all the time.  Cut them in half, seed them, and cold smoke for 1 or 2 hours depending on how I feel that day.  They get tons of smoke flavor.  Once they're smoked, I ziplock them and put them in the freezer.  When I take out however many I want to use and thaw them out, the whole room is filled with delicious smoke aroma.

Gary


----------



## lemans (Oct 15, 2014)

Makes a lot of sence thank you gary


----------

